# Finally, pics of Snuffles!!!



## Crasholina (Aug 8, 2010)

Snuffles, full name Snufflelufagus, is my beautiful albino baby <3 He was born on5/19/10, so he's a bit over 4 months now  He's mah beautiful baby, but he's a messy one haha.
Anywho, I'll edit this post with more gushing later 
Picture time!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

<3 - I love him! He is just SO sweet looking. I always loved Snufflelufagus on Sesame Street (& Eeyore on Winnie the Pooh). I just want to love them, bring them home & make them happy. 

I'm glad you shared pictures, he's a sweetheart.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Aww, so cute!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He is so adorable  My 3 and a half month old hedgie has turned into quite a messy girl also so I feel your pain lol She is so messy that her cage needs a full scrub down every day to make it sanitary. 

I just love the name and can't get over that cute face and beautiful color


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Snuffles is an adorable little boy!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Love the name and he is adorable of course.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

What an awesome name! He looks like a little sweetheart! :mrgreen:


----------



## horge (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What a little cutie. I LOVE albinos. They are so special.


----------



## Crasholina (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone! He's really sweet after he wakes up and runs on his wheel a bit :3 He's my baby. I'm gonna take new pics soon so everyone can see MOAR.
And same, I *love* Snufflelufagus and Eeyore. My next hedgie might be Eeyore


----------

